# TNE=Pure Awesomeness.



## beasto

Loved Test prop so I figured it was time to check out some TNE. So i loaded up @2ML (200mg) pinned it an hour before hitting my workout. Man Oh man this is where its at. I really think this is the only test that I want to take now even though I may have to pin it everyday, its smash mouth straight up amazing, just wanted to tear shit up in the gym and go back home to smash the misses. I suggest if yall haven't tried TNE, plan to try it in the future.


----------



## Rumpy

Try running a long ester base cycle, like 500mg/week of E or C then pin 100mg of TNE PWO.  Jol just got me started on this.  It's fuking amazing for sure.  Do your best to keep E2 under control.


----------



## SFGiants

beasto said:


> Loved Test prop so I figured it was time to check out some TNE. So i loaded up @2ML (200mg) pinned it an hour before hitting my workout. Man Oh man this is where its at. I really think this is the only test that I want to take now even though I may have to pin it everyday, its smash mouth straight up amazing, just wanted to tear shit up in the gym and go back home to smash the misses. I suggest if yall haven't tried TNE, plan to try it in the future.



A 2cc shot of 100mg would hurt like hell for me for a few days lol.

I would not pin it everyday because you'll be saturated with guaiacol and your body will start to smell real bad.

I pin it 2x a week on squat and deadlift days were the extra push is needed the most for me.


----------



## Rumpy

But 2ml's of 50mg/ml goes in so easy.


----------



## SFGiants

Rumpy said:


> But 2ml's of 50mg/ml goes in so easy.



Pinned that tonight and had a great squat night with no lump or pain, had pinned StrangoRep's TNE in the past and it crippled me so bad it messed up my range of motion. I just don't take well to high concentrations of certain compounds. His TNE was great just hurt and crippled me.


----------



## beasto

Yea my base is 500mg Test E along with the TNE. SFG I can't believe that I was missing out on so much this entire time with the TNE bro. But anytime i'm on cycle even with just say test e I sweat like whore waiting for STD test results. My dog's must love the scent of the guaiacol coming off me because right after the gym all they want to do is lick me excessivly lol. Thanks for the tips fellas, part of the reason I love being part of the board!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

I have been using it daily because trt is boring and I can't blast until I get bloods done in april. I love it. But I stink!


----------



## RustyShackelford

Workouts were great, but I couldn't stand the smell or taste ( I am kind of a pussy though ). That was at a 100 mg dose.


----------



## transcend2007

I have a few vials sitting over here.  I did not feel the difference in my workouts so I stopped using it.

I've been trt @ 250mg's per week (ok 300 but don't tell anyone) plus a little mast p.....I love the mast p addition.

How long prior to your workouts do you guys take your TNE?


----------



## Megatron28

Do you guys do anything to try and manage the likely spike in estradiol that you are going to get with a TNE injection?  I wouldn't think your normal AI dose is going to handle it.


----------



## shenky

Do you dose AI higher on days you use TNE preworkout?


----------



## stonetag

RustyShackelford said:


> Workouts were great, but I couldn't stand the smell or taste ( I am kind of a pussy though ). That was at a 100 mg dose.


Bro, look harder! no smell, no taste, just pure TNE goodness. About an 1-1/2 before workout and it's beast time.


----------



## j2048b

ok so TNE got a bottle havent tried it, what exactly does it do fur ya? thinking of getting a jug from a lab that is tne/adrol/dbol, but concerned if tne will race straight to my heart and crap like that, but could def use a pick me up!!!


----------



## SFGiants

bronco said:


> Does TNE have to contain guaiacol? If so why?



It won't hold without it.


----------



## RustyShackelford

stonetag said:


> Bro, look harder! no smell, no taste, just pure TNE goodness. About an 1-1/2 before workout and it's beast time.



I have never seen it without the smell. Just not a compound that is for me, like tren a. 
If it works for you enjoy it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

J20 said:


> ok so TNE got a bottle havent tried it, what exactly does it do fur ya? thinking of getting a jug from a lab that is tne/adrol/dbol, but concerned if tne will race straight to my heart and crap like that, but could def use a pick me up!!!



I wouldn't jump into that blend just yet. That's pretty hefty.

The TNE will give you a big fast spike in test levels (duh) and you will see a large increase in gym aggression. You will lift heavier for more reps and sets and train longer.


----------



## j2048b

PillarofBalance said:


> I wouldn't jump into that blend just yet. That's pretty hefty.
> 
> The TNE will give you a big fast spike in test levels (duh) and you will see a large increase in gym aggression. You will lift heavier for more reps and sets and train longer.



thanks pob, im just wondering what most start with as a dosage? my buddy and i got some at the same time from a good place and he started with like 25 mlg pre every day, me, my hematocrit and shit like that raises pretty quickly on just 100 mlg test c per week, so i have to really keep an eye on bw, so just a bit hesitant is all.


----------



## stonetag

SFGiants said:


> It won't hold without it.


 tne without the smell is out there bro! not sure if less guaiacol or some sub. is used. The stuff will crash fairly easy, but easy to return back to suspension.


----------



## SFGiants

stonetag said:


> tne without the smell is out there bro! not sure if less guaiacol or some sub. is used. The stuff will crash fairly easy, but easy to return back to suspension.



Like I said it won't hold without it plus it is painful without it.

Guaiacol not only will hold it without crash it's an expectorant, antiseptic, and local anesthetic.

I make my own and would not use TNE without Guaiacol, doing it correct will leave no pip what so ever or lump.

Without it it will crash fast and crash in injects site.


----------



## stonetag

SFGiants said:


> Like I said it won't hold without it plus it is painful without it.
> 
> Guaiacol not only will hold it without crash it's an expectorant, antiseptic, and local anesthetic.
> 
> I make my own and would not use TNE without Guaiacol, doing it correct will leave no pip what so ever or lump.
> 
> Without it it will crash fast and crash in injects site.


First of all, I don't know shit about making it. Guaiacol is the source of the smell, correct? So how does a person get a good tne without smell, pip or lump, with a great kick to it? I have some! My curiosity is peaked bro! unless...I wonder if it is testp suspended in MCT? maybe?


----------



## SFGiants

stonetag said:


> First of all, I don't know shit about making it. Guaiacol is the source of the smell, correct? So how does a person get a good tne without smell, pip or lump, with a great kick to it? I have some! My curiosity is peaked bro! unless...I wonder if it is testp suspended in MCT? maybe?



Yes and there is no mistaking the smell brother, TNE can be made in low doses like 50mg and under without it but it will crash and hurt.

Are you sure you got TNE and not Test Suspension, TNE looks like other injects Suspension is milk white and grainy looking. Suspension hurts the most.


----------



## stonetag

SFGiants said:


> Yes and there is no mistaking the smell brother, TNE can be made in low doses like 50mg and under without it but it will crash and hurt.
> 
> Are you sure you got TNE and not Test Suspension, TNE looks like other injects Suspension is milk white and grainy looking. Suspension hurts the most.


Alright, I'm OFFICIALLY confused! It's not test suspension. It's rep. gear, labeled tne 75mg/ml with kick pre wo, and no pip. Well bro I'm going to bow out of this one. lol


----------



## pirovoliko

cant take test suspension at all...but love tne 1.5 prew/o for legs and deads and back day


----------



## beasto

**** test suspension, i WOULD RATHER pin fine grit sand in oil than that. Jenner are you really going to run some TNE next cycle girl???? And as or the smell I can deal with it, and can't argue with SFG he know's his shit and is for sure veteran status when it comes to knowledge hands down.


----------



## Bro Bundy

i can taste tne when i pin it


----------



## Rumpy

Brother Bundy said:


> i can taste tne when i pin it



Yup, usually start to taste it just as I'm pulling the needle out.  I've come to love that taste.  The 50mg/ml stuff I have is smooth and delicious


----------



## Surfliftsleep

What is TNE exactly?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Surfliftsleep said:


> What is TNE exactly?



testosterone no ester


----------



## Surfliftsleep

Brother Bundy said:


> testosterone no ester



Cheers man, not that i would be interested in it have only done one cycle will be doing my second mid year so wont be having anythi g crazy in it, was just intrigued by the way you guys were going on about it.


----------



## Rumpy

TNE is best used in addition to a longer ester.  I'm on a cyp cycle, but I use TNE PWO.  It test that hits in about an hour.  It gives you quite the boost, but it's also out of your system in about 4-5 hours, so it's not practical to use it as your only test in a cycle, unless you REALLY like to pin.  It also aromatizes just as fast, so you need to work to control your E2


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Did 50mg TNE for the first time last night. 50mg TNE + 50mg Var Pre-Workout = Pure Sex. Had a killer workout, then went home and had a 3 hour smash marathon. I felt like DF.

Only downside was my wife saying I smelt like a car air freshener. That shit stinks.


----------



## Yaya

TNE is great..

Next time I feel I am gonna get into a bar fight with some douche I'm gonna run to the bathroom quick and shoot myself with some good ole TNE...

Hope I win


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Yaya said:


> TNE is great..
> 
> Next time I feel I am gonna get into a bar fight with some douche I'm gonna run to the bathroom quick and shoot myself with some good ole TNE...
> 
> Hope I win



Some guys carry guns, we carry pre-loads of TNE. Always got to be ready. Mr. Miagee definitely pinned Danielson with TNE before he gave Lawrence the crane.


----------



## Yaya

I wanna load up my super soaker with TNE this summer...

Run around the neighborhood and squirt all the children in there little faces...

Man....These kids have no clue how much fun is coming this summer


----------



## Flyingdragon

LNE is better....


----------



## beasto

Yaya said:


> I wanna load up my super soaker with TNE this summer...
> 
> Run around the neighborhood and squirt all the children in there little faces...
> 
> Man....These kids have no clue how much fun is coming this summer




LMFAO hahhah, kids will go home to their parents and then they will wonder why their 8 year old has the voice of a man and a full viking beard!!!!!


----------



## hulksmash

Gotta try it.


----------



## AlphaD

hulksmash said:


> Gotta try it.


You Hulk?? Of all people, i thought you would have done a gram pre workout!  Lol!


----------



## Rumpy

I fill tranquilizer darts with it.  I follow Yaya around and shoot him in the ass at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## Yaya

Rumpy said:


> I fill tranquilizer darts with it.  I follow Yaya around and shoot him in the ass at the first sign of trouble.



LMFAO!!!!

That's some funny shit....mate


----------



## Azog

Can anyone give us an idea of how they handle the E2 issue?

Would taking some extra aromasin a few hours before the pin be a good way to do so?


----------



## Rumpy

Azog said:


> Can anyone give us an idea of how they handle the E2 issue?
> 
> Would taking some extra aromasin a few hours before the pin be a good way to do so?



That's what I do.  I usually take 25mg of aromasin a little bit before 100mg of TNE PWO.  But that's pure guesswork on my part.  I have no references or labs or anything to back that up.


----------



## Azog

Rumpy said:


> That's what I do.  I usually take 25mg of aromasin a little bit before 100mg of TNE PWO.  But that's pure guesswork on my part.  I have no references or labs or anything to back that up.



Better safe than man boob.


----------



## don draco

Rumpy said:


> That's what I do.  I usually take 25mg of aromasin a little bit before 100mg of TNE PWO.  But that's pure guesswork on my part.  I have no references or labs or anything to back that up.



This seems like the safest route if you're concerned about E2 spiking too high.


----------



## Stevethedream

Well u fellas got me convinced now! Gonna start running it next week once my goodies come in. Im probably gonna use it on back and definitely legs day. I train pretty intense already but I really wanna take it to a whole new level. Looking forward to it. Anyways great thread Beasto!


----------



## halfwit

What about TNE versus Tren-Base.  I had always been scared of the tren-base, but had a decent experience with TNE and suspension (yes, PIP aside).  No E2 issues with the tren, and I can only imagine the aggression that comes from the stuff must be insane.  

Anyone been able to compare the two?


----------



## cybrsage

I LOVE TNE (oil based).  I hope to try some water based in a few weeks.


----------



## Sledge

I believe water based would be test suspension, which is different. Suspension is slower acting than tne. Much more painful too.


----------



## SFGiants

cybrsage said:


> I LOVE TNE (oil based).  I hope to try some water based in a few weeks.





Sledge said:


> I believe water based would be test suspension, which is different. Suspension is slower acting than tne. Much more painful too.



Water based aka Test Suspension is much faster then oil based aka TNE, people now days prefer the TNE because it last longer during your workouts. Some of us can be in the gym up to 3 hours.


----------



## Jayjay82

I love test suspension/ TNE when I was young and dumb I ran 100mgs every day and got amazing results from just running test alone. Plenty of sides though and 1 thing that I love is how fast acting of a substance it is the name says it all!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

SFGiants said:


> Water based aka Test Suspension is much faster then oil based aka TNE, people now days prefer the TNE because it last longer during your workouts. Some of us can be in the gym up to 3 hours.



Test suspension is like a shot of adrenaline. And it felt like a bug was crawling in my leg. Painful shit. Only tried it once years ago.


----------



## Yaya

It's hard to find good test suspension these days

But TNE is great... like I mentioned before in 2012 I invited my extended family over and we had a water balloon fight, however the balloons were filled with TNE....mate!


----------



## Sledge

I just read something recently where a study showed test suspension was slower acting than people thought, due to the crystals disolving. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Sledge said:


> I just read something recently where a study showed test suspension was slower acting than people thought, due to the crystals disolving. I'll see if I can find it.


It's probably a matter of minutes.  **** it. Either one will do.


----------



## cybrsage

The crystals is why it hurts, or so I have read.


----------



## bugman

Ok.  I gotta try this.  I've been interested in it for a while, I've never bit the bullet.  I guess it's almost time.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I have been using 50mg pre workout (3 x per week) with my trt for a couple weeks. 

A few notes:

Thank god I train around 630pm. Because when this stuff wears off I am a huuuuge asshole for a few hours. 

I didn't have to work today so I trained early. I am in the worst mood ever.

Thing is though, I am asleep normally as it wears off.  My dreams have been horrific.  Worse then trenmares.  My sleep has been shit.  I haven't experienced this before. Anyone else get this?


----------



## gh0st

Thats a lot . I got a sexy 50ml jug of tne right now 100mg/ml. I just do 50mg 2hrs pre wo.



beasto said:


> Loved Test prop so I figured it was time to check out some TNE. So i loaded up @2ML (200mg) pinned it an hour before hitting my workout. Man Oh man this is where its at. I really think this is the only test that I want to take now even though I may have to pin it everyday, its smash mouth straight up amazing, just wanted to tear shit up in the gym and go back home to smash the misses. I suggest if yall haven't tried TNE, plan to try it in the future.


----------



## Ares556

I know this is an older thread ... But I freaking love TNE. I'd use it daily, but I think that wouldn't be smart. I think E2 control would be difficult. 

I'm on TRT 200mg/ week of test c.  So I pin 1.1ml of tne100 on days that I want to crush. Ive been sick and have missed the past 5 workout outs. I'll pin some today just to jump in.


----------



## DreamChaser

Still on my to do list


----------



## humperplumper

I've used micronized and other versions of TNE. If it's not micronized, I hope you like welts..


----------

